# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Anyone keen on hunting pigeons with bow ??

## 2Quack

Anyone setup for smacking birds outta the sky?, have had a few cracks ( with shotgunners ) feel bad ruining their shooting as trying to wait for the right bird to loose an arrow at, when four shotguns will do the job way better.
Anyone had a go before ?? Or keen to ??

----------


## Cordite

@2Quack, This reminds me of the medieval clay pellet shooting crossbows for small bird hunting.  What sort of arrow do you use?

----------


## LOC

you could practice by firing toothpicks at flies

----------


## Friwi

Watch Tim wells smacking dove in Argentinian YouTube .

----------


## Cordite

> just as an aside to pigeon removal has anyone trapped pigeons.have a few hundred to remove but cant shoot them because of horses around them.


 @berg243, 

You can get @2Quack to help you out, just need to get some of these first:

----------


## 2Quack

> @2Quack, This reminds me of the medieval clay pellet shooting crossbows for small bird hunting.  What sort of arrow do you use?


Just a standard carbon arrow with floo floo vanes and custom bird arrows

----------


## 2Quack

> Watch Tim wells smacking dove in Argentinian YouTube .


Yeah those vids got me into it I use the same arrows he uses to " SLOCK " em

----------


## 2Quack

@berg23 if the pigeons are roosting nearby then a good air rifle at night is the go

----------


## Boar Freak

> I would spend all my time untangling them from the fences if they had those beer googles on


Used to catch a lot alive for my goshawk back at home.  Was using one way trap, will see if I can find any pictures. @berg243

----------


## stug

There is a poison you can use for pigeons that puts them to sleep, then you can "release" them later.

----------


## stug

Here you go https://www.maintracgroup.com/collec...se-bird-poison

----------


## Manuka

> Here you go https://www.maintracgroup.com/collec...se-bird-poison


I was going to seggest the same stuff, and can be picked up from your local farm supplier,PGG, CRT etc. But this supplier is much cheaper, from memory it was closer to $70 from them. 
Works a treat

----------


## Paddy79

> yeh they just fly in to eat the horse feed they don't roost there probably number close to 300.real nuisance and crap in the horse feed and can sometimes spook the horses.otherwise would be lining them up with the 410.


Could you not shift horses to a neighbouring paddock some where for a weekend and have a boys weekend out and just go hard  with the shottys?

----------


## Cordite

The compound (Alphachloralose) is related to chloral hydrate, an old fashioned human sleeping medication.

The way it works on pigeons is it puts them to sleep and, if temp is below about 15 degrees C, they simply die of hypothermia.  A kind death if I might say so.

Birds other than pigeons who have ingested it, e.g. native birds, if found in time can be put into a warm room and usually recover.  Not sure about the effect on equines, just don't go there.

----------


## Paddy79

> they have about twenty horses at the moment more coming in the next few weeks and next door the son in law has about fifty trotters and pacers too valuable to risk spooking them.


oh well that is a bastard situation then

----------


## R93

If anyone knows where I can get some live pigeons for dog training let me know please. 

I do think think doc would like me using the local ones too much

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

> If anyone knows where I can get some live pigeons for dog training let me know please. 
> 
> I do think think doc would like me using the local ones too much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Get in touch with the local pigeon racing club. I use to get 20-40 pigeons once a week of a guy in Blenheim. I used them from a release trap, also just put my dog in a sit and let them go one at a time in front of her.
You could also ask for some slow ones and breed your own. Quite neat letting them out and watching them fly around.

----------


## R93

> Get in touch with the local pigeon racing club. I use to get 20-40 pigeons once a week of a guy in Blenheim. I used them from a release trap, also just put my dog in a sit and let them go one at a time in front of her.
> You could also ask for some slow ones and breed your own. Quite neat letting them out and watching them fly around.


I don't have a local pigeon racing club. 

I will be shooting some of them as well, so do they have to be allowed to fly home? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

Would sort out the slow ones I suppose.
You could go down to the local bridge one night and string a net up and spook a few out.

----------


## R93

> Would sort out the slow ones I suppose.
> You could go down to the local bridge one night and string a net up and spook a few out.


Don't need them till maybe October but would like to find a supply.

I will work something out hopefully. 
Might be a good job for someones kid catching them for me at 5 bucks a bird

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 2Quack

> If anyone knows where I can get some live pigeons for dog training let me know please. 
> 
> I do think think doc would like me using the local ones too much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I you know of a barn with some roosting in it, wait till night and string a fine mesh catch net across the opening and then spook em out into it, have seen it work successfully before . Can help with dead ones for bumpers though just not any taken with the bow .....

----------


## R93

Yeah might have to find something like that to get a few. 

Would happily buy some but just can't find anywhere to get them. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 2Quack

Plenty on trade me mate bout 10 bucks a bird

----------


## Munsey

> Yeah might have to find something like that to get a few. 
> 
> Would happily buy some but just can't find anywhere to get them. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Once you get some ,I got a release trap here somewhere if you want to borrow it . Nothing flash ,have to pull a long string to release but works fine .

----------


## Boar Freak

Can't find my pictures @berg243 . 

It looked like this:


This one from e-bay (not sure if any good):


Used to have the sticks tied up (2 stayed down on middle) for a few days and feeding them in there than set it to catch.

----------


## R93

> Plenty on trade me mate bout 10 bucks a bird


I looked but it must have been one of those looks my wife accuses me of all the time. Cheers. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Once you get some ,I got a release trap here somewhere if you want to borrow it . Nothing flash ,have to pull a long string to release but works fine .


Thanks for the offer mate but I have sourced a couple off another helpful forum member.  They are remote ones so if alone I will be able to work them easier, especially when I need to shoot. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

If anyone knows where I can get some live pigeons for dog training let me know please. 

I do think think doc would like me using the local ones too much

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

> If anyone knows where I can get some live pigeons for dog training let me know please. 
> 
> I do think think doc would like me using the local ones too much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Get in touch with the local pigeon racing club. I use to get 20-40 pigeons once a week of a guy in Blenheim. I used them from a release trap, also just put my dog in a sit and let them go one at a time in front of her.
You could also ask for some slow ones and breed your own. Quite neat letting them out and watching them fly around.

----------


## R93

> Get in touch with the local pigeon racing club. I use to get 20-40 pigeons once a week of a guy in Blenheim. I used them from a release trap, also just put my dog in a sit and let them go one at a time in front of her.
> You could also ask for some slow ones and breed your own. Quite neat letting them out and watching them fly around.


I don't have a local pigeon racing club. 

I will be shooting some of them as well, so do they have to be allowed to fly home? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

Would sort out the slow ones I suppose.
You could go down to the local bridge one night and string a net up and spook a few out.

----------


## R93

> Would sort out the slow ones I suppose.
> You could go down to the local bridge one night and string a net up and spook a few out.


Don't need them till maybe October but would like to find a supply.

I will work something out hopefully. 
Might be a good job for someones kid catching them for me at 5 bucks a bird

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 2Quack

> If anyone knows where I can get some live pigeons for dog training let me know please. 
> 
> I do think think doc would like me using the local ones too much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I you know of a barn with some roosting in it, wait till night and string a fine mesh catch net across the opening and then spook em out into it, have seen it work successfully before . Can help with dead ones for bumpers though just not any taken with the bow .....

----------


## R93

Yeah might have to find something like that to get a few. 

Would happily buy some but just can't find anywhere to get them. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 2Quack

Plenty on trade me mate bout 10 bucks a bird

----------


## Munsey

> Yeah might have to find something like that to get a few. 
> 
> Would happily buy some but just can't find anywhere to get them. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Once you get some ,I got a release trap here somewhere if you want to borrow it . Nothing flash ,have to pull a long string to release but works fine .

----------


## Boar Freak

Can't find my pictures @berg243 . 

It looked like this:


This one from e-bay (not sure if any good):


Used to have the sticks tied up (2 stayed down on middle) for a few days and feeding them in there than set it to catch.

----------


## R93

> Plenty on trade me mate bout 10 bucks a bird


I looked but it must have been one of those looks my wife accuses me of all the time. Cheers. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Once you get some ,I got a release trap here somewhere if you want to borrow it . Nothing flash ,have to pull a long string to release but works fine .


Thanks for the offer mate but I have sourced a couple off another helpful forum member.  They are remote ones so if alone I will be able to work them easier, especially when I need to shoot. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------

